# Εσείς τι είδατε στο επετειακό βίντεο του ΕΟΤ;



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Τουριστικό διάλειμμα (τώρα που το διόρθωσαν μάλιστα):


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2014)

Aπορίες: ποιό μέρος είναι στο 4:30 και ποιό στο 9:40;
Άλλες απορίες: οι ολυμπιακοί του '36 θα πρέπει να σβηστούν τελείως από την ιστορία; Να μην γίνεται καν αναφορά σε αυτούς;


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

...
Στο 9:40 είναι το μοναστήρι της Χοζοβιώτισσας (ή Παναγίας των Σκαλών) στην Αμοργό.

Και το άλλο στο 4:30 κάτι μού θυμίζει, αλλά θέλουν δεικτοδότηση οι εικόνες στη μνήμη μου. Με επιτόπια έρευνα, κατά προτίμηση. Κι ας μη θυμάμαι πού είναι· έτσι θα βαστήξει πιο πολύ το ταξίδι.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2014)

Στο 9:40 είναι το μοναστήρι της Χοζοβιώτισσας, στην Αμοργό.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2014)

Φτου!


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2014)

ΟΚ, τα νησιά του Αιγαίου είναι στα μελλοντικά σχέδια. 
Ναι, το παραδέχομαι, είμαι η μόνη Ελληνίδα που δεν έχει πάει ποτέ στη Μύκονο, στη Σαντορίνη και στα γύρω μέρη.
Μη με λυπάστε, έχω πάει σε άλλα μέρη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Φτου!



Μαζί, παρά ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. Έρχεσαι μαζί όταν θα ξεκινήσω ν' ανακαλύψω το άλλο; 

Το «Σκαλών» πολύ μου άρεσε, αφιερωμένο σε όσους λένε ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται η γενική πληθυντικού των θηλυκών. 
Πολλοί κοτάμε, άλλοι... των κοτώ.




SBE said:


> ΟΚ, τα νησιά του Αιγαίου είναι στα μελλοντικά σχέδια.
> ...



Το πλοίο θα σαλπάρει το βραδάκι, πάρε το μετρό για Πειραιά
A αά, Mύκονο και Σαντορίνη, χειμώνα όμως θέλει δραμαμίνη


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2014)

Στο 4:30 πρέπει να είναι το βουνό πάνω από τον Μπάλο.

Αν εννοείς αυτό:
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/7687/X2Ch1g.jpg

δες το και περιηγήσου εδώ:
http://www.bing.com/maps/#Y3A9cHh3N...lOUMlQ0YlODAlQ0UlQUMlQ0UlQkIlQ0UlQkYlQ0YlODI=
(Bird's Eye View)

ή εδώ
https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...2!3m1!1s0x149c581604d7c7e7:0x9ef00e9f7b80b517


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στο 4:30 πρέπει να είναι το βουνό πάνω από τον Μπάλο.
> ...



Ναι, αυτό, καβατζάροντας το Τηγάνι, δυτικά της Γραμβούσας. Φτου! Πέρυσι το περπάτησα τελευταία φορά, αλλά στην ανάβαση κοίταζα κάτω, την καταπληκτική θέα, τα πονεμένα μου πόδια και τα κουρασμένα μου παιδιά. Κακοτράχαλο. Μαδάρα κισσαμίτικη.


----------



## Earion (Nov 8, 2014)

Παρακολουθώντας αυτά τα έντεκα λεπτά μπορεί κανείς να διαπιστώσει πώς μια διαδοχή από υπέροχες, ονειρεμένες εικόνες μπορεί να φτιάξει μια κακή διαφημιστική ταινία. Το ζητούμενο εδώ είναι να γίνει ελκυστικό ένα προϊόν, να κινητοποιηθούν δηλαδή αισθήσεις, συναισθήματα, συμβολισμοί και συνειρμοί, μαζί με τη λογική, ώστε να κάνουν το θεατή να ποθήσει ό,τι βλέπει (ή να το νοσταλγήσει αν το έχει ξαναδεί). Αυτό η ταινία δεν το καταφέρνει. Ο σημερινός θεατής πολύ λίγο θα συγκινηθεί από έντεκα λεπτά συνεχούς λόγου, γεμάτου παλιομοδίτικες αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του δέκατου ένατου (ούτε καν του εικοστού) αιώνα περί ελληνικού φωτός. Wide off the mark. Αυτό δεν ήταν διαφήμιση της Ελλάδας, ήταν δοξασμός του υπερτροφικού εγώ του σεναριογράφου και αφηγητή. Ο Ντον Νίλσεν, που έχει ζήσει δεκαετίες στην Ελλάδα (όχι λίγους μήνες, όπως λέει στην ταινία), είναι ένας ευφυέστατος άνθρωπος («τετραπέρατος» θα ήταν η σωστή λέξη) και με πολλή ευαισθησία (έχει τύχει να τον γνωρίσω). Αλλά η ευγνωμοσύνη που του οφείλουμε για την προσφορά του αυτή δεν ισοφαρίζει τον ψόγο για μια αποτυχημένη δουλειά (και την υποψία ότι κάπως κατάφερε την Όλγα ή τον ΕΟΤ να του κάνουν το χατήρι με το αζημίωτο). Η γνώμη μου; Ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν μπορεί να παραβγεί με τα σποτάκια της Περιφέρειας που μας έβαλε ο Δαεμάνος εδώ (ή τα περσινά, π.χ. αυτό). Τελικά θα άξιζε να διδάσκονται σε σχολές διαφήμισης: εκείνα ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση, ετούτο εδώ προς αποφυγή.

Κι επιπλέον, τα άλογα που τρέχουν ελεύθερα στα νερά (6:44-6:49) είναι εικόνα ανύπαρκτη στην παραδοσιακή ελληνική εικονογραφία. Ελλάδα δεν είναι. Ιρλανδία, ναι, ίσως.


----------



## Irini (Nov 8, 2014)

Και στο 5:25 (δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι δυνατόν να βάλω σύνδεσμο για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό σημείο. Αν υπάρχει εδιτάρετε ελεύθερα), όπως έχουν σημειώσει άλλοι πολλοί (πρώτα απ' όλα στα σχόλια από κάτω από το γιουτιούμπι), έχει τους 12 Αποστόλους της γειτονικής Αυστραλίας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... Ο σημερινός θεατής πολύ λίγο θα συγκινηθεί από έντεκα λεπτά συνεχούς λόγου, γεμάτου παλιομοδίτικες αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του δέκατου ένατου (ούτε καν του εικοστού) αιώνα περί ελληνικού φωτός. Wide off the mark. Αυτό δεν ήταν διαφήμιση της Ελλάδας, ήταν δοξασμός του υπερτροφικού εγώ του σεναριογράφου και αφηγητή. ...





Irini said:


> Και στο 5:25 (δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι δυνατόν να βάλω σύνδεσμο για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό σημείο. Αν υπάρχει εδιτάρετε ελεύθερα), όπως έχουν σημειώσει άλλοι πολλοί (πρώτα απ' όλα στα σχόλια από κάτω από το γιουτιούμπι), έχει τους 12 Αποστόλους της γειτονικής Αυστραλίας.



Always hoped that I'd be an Apostle
Knew that I would make it if I tried
Then when we retire, we can write the Gospels
So they'll still talk about us when we've died

One of you denies me
One of you betrays me
like a jaded, faded, faded, jaded, jaded mandarin

Everytime I look at you I don't understand
why you let the things you did get so out of hand
you'd have managed better if you'd had it planned
JCS - Australian cast


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στο 4:30 πρέπει να είναι το βουνό πάνω από τον Μπάλο.



Εννοούσα το σημείο που περνάει η βάρκα, σόρι, το ταχύπλοο, κάτω από το βράχο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2014)

Irini said:


> Και στο 5:25 (δεν ξέρω καν αν είναι δυνατόν να βάλω σύνδεσμο για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό σημείο. Αν υπάρχει εδιτάρετε ελεύθερα), όπως έχουν σημειώσει άλλοι πολλοί (πρώτα απ' όλα στα σχόλια από κάτω από το γιουτιούμπι), έχει τους 12 Αποστόλους της γειτονικής Αυστραλίας.



Προσθέτω την εικόνα (σταματάμε το γιουτούμπι, παίρνουμε το Εργαλείο αποκομμάτων από τα Utilities των Windows και έτοιμο)...


----------



## cougr (Nov 8, 2014)

Earion said:


> Παρακολουθώντας αυτά τα έντεκα λεπτά μπορεί κανείς να διαπιστώσει πώς μια διαδοχή από υπέροχες, ονειρεμένες εικόνες μπορεί να φτιάξει μια κακή διαφημιστική ταινία. Το ζητούμενο εδώ είναι να γίνει ελκυστικό ένα προϊόν, να κινητοποιηθούν δηλαδή αισθήσεις, συναισθήματα, συμβολισμοί και συνειρμοί, μαζί με τη λογική, ώστε να κάνουν το θεατή να ποθήσει ό,τι βλέπει (ή να το νοσταλγήσει αν το έχει ξαναδεί). Αυτό η ταινία δεν το καταφέρνει. Ο σημερινός θεατής πολύ λίγο θα συγκινηθεί από έντεκα λεπτά συνεχούς λόγου, γεμάτου παλιομοδίτικες αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του δέκατου ένατου (ούτε καν του εικοστού) αιώνα περί ελληνικού φωτός. Wide off the mark. Αυτό δεν ήταν διαφήμιση της Ελλάδας, ήταν δοξασμός του υπερτροφικού εγώ του σεναριογράφου και αφηγητή. Ο Ντον Νίλσεν, που έχει ζήσει δεκαετίες στην Ελλάδα (όχι λίγους μήνες, όπως λέει στην ταινία), είναι ένας ευφυέστατος άνθρωπος («τετραπέρατος» θα ήταν η σωστή λέξη) και με πολλή ευαισθησία (έχει τύχει να τον γνωρίσω). Αλλά η ευγνωμοσύνη που του οφείλουμε για την προσφορά του αυτή δεν ισοφαρίζει τον ψόγο για μια αποτυχημένη δουλειά (και την υποψία ότι κάπως κατάφερε την Όλγα ή τον ΕΟΤ να του κάνουν το χατήρι με το αζημίωτο). Η γνώμη μου; Ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν μπορεί να παραβγεί με τα σποτάκια της Περιφέρειας που μας έβαλε ο Δαεμάνος εδώ (ή τα περσινά, π.χ. αυτό). Τελικά θα άξιζε να διδάσκονται σε σχολές διαφήμισης: εκείνα ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση, ετούτο εδώ προς αποφυγή.
> 
> Κι επιπλέον, τα άλογα που τρέχουν ελεύθερα στα νερά (6:44-6:49) είναι εικόνα ανύπαρκτη στην παραδοσιακή ελληνική εικονογραφία. Ελλάδα δεν είναι. Ιρλανδία, ναι, ίσως.



Earion, I was watching the video this morning and had shared similar sentiments to what you've written. Further to what you mention, the whole narration was cringingly cliched and parts of it were outright plagiarized. One instance of this occurs at around 2:30 where he talks about the light opening his eyes, penetrating his pores and expanding his whole being. This was taken word for word from Henry Millers "The Colossus of Marroussi". Rather pitiful, I think.

@ Irini: I'm super impressed that you picked the 12 apostles out, that's very observant of you. I was totally gobsmacked when I noticed them whilst watching the video earlier today and had to do a double take to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks. I had actually entered the thread just now, intending to mention them - thinking that no one else would have picked it up - but you beat me to it. Good work!

As for using English, apologies, but with my Greek, I got stuck at the word "cringingly" and given that I'm slightly rushed for time I thought it would be easier to just write the whole thing in English.


----------



## Irini (Nov 8, 2014)

To tell you the truth I didn't. It sort of reminded me of something I had seen in a documentary (I think) but I did not remember the name. Had to look into it. And then I felt absolutely silly because it's mentioned by someone in the comments below the youtube page. And there I was doing research (had fun looking through pictures of Australia though, you live in a stunning country!)


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εννοούσα το σημείο που περνάει η βάρκα, σόρι, το ταχύπλοο, κάτω από το βράχο.



Αν εννοείς στο 4:42 του βίντεο, είναι το Κλέφτικο στη Μήλο, προσβάσιμο μόνο από τη θάλασσα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2014)

Αυτό εννοούσα. Αν και από τη γωνία της φωτογραφίας που δίνεις δε δείχνει τόσο πολύ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2014)

...
https://www.google.gr/search?q=κλέφ...=X&ei=lpNiVKjHDYHUO5nigdgG&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QsAQ

παραδει·σένιος τόπος


----------



## Irini (Nov 16, 2014)

Για το γιουτουμπάκι με τους Αγιαπόστολους λέει εδώ (μη ρωτάτε πώς έφτασα στην συγκεκριμένη σελίδα του skai.gr, μεγάλη ιστορία  )



> Σε δημοσίευμά της, η μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας αυστραλιανή εφημερίδα Sydney Morning Herald βάλλει κατά της Ελλάδας επικαλούμενη την απάντηση του υπουργείου Τουρισμού, σύμφωνα με την οποία: _"Όπως έχει ανακοινωθεί, το video είναι μια δραματοποιημένη διήγηση που αφορά στην παρουσίαση της Ελλάδας από μία οικεία οπτική γωνία σε όλη την ανθρωπότητα, τη μυθολογία, τους Θεούς, τους ήρωες και όλα τα στοιχεία εκείνα που «έδωσε» η Ελλάδα στην ανθρωπότητα. Ο καλλιτεχνικός δημιουργός και σκηνοθέτης της παραγωγής κ. Α. Κιούκας, εξηγεί ότι σύμφωνα και με την ηχητική διήγηση της συγκεκριμένης σκηνής,χρησιμοποιήθηκε συνειδητά ένα πλάνο από την Αυστραλία, το πλάνο του έναστρου ουρανού, για να υποστηρίξει καλλιτεχνικά, αυτό που περιγράφει ο αφηγητής. Ότι σχεδόν σε όλη την υφήλιο, όπου και να γυρίσεις το βλέμμα σου, θα συναντήσεις μία ιδέα, ένα όνομα που έλκει την καταγωγή του από την Ελλάδα. Ακόμα και στον ουρανό της Αυστραλίας, στο νότιο ημισφαίριο, εξηγεί ο καλλιτεχνικός δημιουργός, όταν σηκώσεις τα μάτια σου ψηλά, θα δεις αστέρια και αστερισμούς που κουβαλούν ελληνικά ονόματα. Η μυθολογία του Ουρανού, σε όλα τα πλάτη και τα μήκη της γης είναι Ελληνική."
> 
> _


Έχει κι άλλο αλλά θα βγει σεντόνι από το κοπιπάστωμα. Λέω να μην σχολιάσω γιατί μετακομίζω για δεύτερη φορά μέσα σε 5 μήνες και παρόλο που είναι για καλό, αν με πιάσεις απ' τη μύτη θα έχουμε νέα Χιροσίμα οπότε τα σχόλια θα είναι άκοσμα.


----------



## cougr (Nov 16, 2014)

Irini, I was just reading about it at the site _tovima.gr_. The topic has made headlines this morning in all the major papers here too. Like yourself, I'd prefer not to comment either, suffice to say that Alex Cherney, the award-winning Australian astro-photographer who shot the original footage, wasn't impressed in the least.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

> Η μυθολογία του Ουρανού, σε όλα τα πλάτη και τα μήκη της γης είναι Ελληνική



Και φυσικά, θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνεται στις στοιχειώδεις γενικές γνώσεις, ότι ο ουρανός στο Νότιο Ημισφαίριο (και ιδίως στην Αυστραλία) δεν ήταν γνωστός ούτε στους Έλληνες, ούτε στους Άραβες (που τους διαδέχτηκαν στο βάφτισμα των αστεριών) ούτε στους Ευρωπαίους που πρωτοταξίδεψαν σε αυτά τα νερά από τον 15ο αιώνα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2014)

Το ερώτημα είναι: Did I feel cheated? Was I deceived into thinking that this was part of Greece? Η απάντηση είναι ναι. Η λήψη είναι εντυπωσιακή (στο 5:24 του βίντεο), αλλά όσο μεγάλος κι αν αποδείχτηκε ο πειρασμός, δεν κάνεις τέτοιες μαϊμουδιές σε βίντεο διεθνούς προβολής. Και, όταν γίνουν οι μαϊμουδιές, φροντίζεις να τις διορθώσεις με αντρίκιους τρόπους, όχι σαχλές δικαιολογίες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

cougr said:


> Irini, I was just reading about it at the site _tovima.gr_. The topic has made headlines this morning in all the major papers here too. Like yourself, I'd prefer not to comment either, suffice to say that Alex Cherney, the award-winning Australian astro-photographer who shot the original footage, wasn't impressed in the least.



*Astrophotographer detects traces of ‘My Big Fat Greek Wedding’ in tourism agency statement*
...
“When I saw EOT claiming in a statement that ‘The mythology of the sky, at all latitudes and longitudes of the earth, is Greek’, all I could think of was the line ‘Give me any word, and I show you how the root is Greek’ from My Big Fat Greek Wedding. That sort of claim denies other sky cultures, like those of the Inuit and Aboriginal,” says Cherney, who has mapped Aboriginal astronomical constellations for Stellarium, a free, open-source planetarium computer programme.
...
Cherney points out that ancient Greek sailors would have been very confused had they encountered the night sky visible in his Ocean Sky video. “While there no southern constellations in it, what you see – like the Scorpius – are all upside down. And just off screen to the left is the Southern Cross, which the ancient Greeks did not know about. If ancient Greeks sailors used these for navigation, they would have ended up in Australia.”
...

*Not the gods again! Greece launches new tourism ‘communications strategy’
*






How tacky can you get? A statue of the god Hercules superimposed on a scene from Olympia

...
The result is a hackneyed, corny and stodgy attempt. The tacky superimposed images of Greek gods on Greek archaeological sites or countryside is something you’d expect to see on the book-selling TV shows of New Democracy rightwing MP Adonis Georgiadis.






No, not a screenshot from an Adonis Georgiadis book-selling video

...
In London, Kefalogianni told journalists and industry representatives that Greek tourism is not just about “sun and sea” but it’s a “varied product with themed sections which are developing and aim to cover all the interests of a modern and selective visitor”. If that is the case, one wonders why a video was made whose target audience seems to be middle-aged male writers fascinated by Greek mythology since childhood who can come to Greece alone for a month but can afford to stay a year.

The video is a far cry from the vibrancy of the New York Times’ recent guide on what to do in 36 hours in Athens*, which understandably went viral because it seemed to have been written with attracting real tourists in mind: people who want good food, to know about what museums and sites to visit and to get a taste of contemporary Greek life.

The video was directed by Andonis Theocharis Kioukas and was conceived by Nicholas Stamolidis, an archaeology professor at the University of Crete and director of the Museum of Cycladic Art in Athens. The fictional writer in the film is played by Don Morgan Nielsen, who has worked as a translator. The music is by composer Dimitis Papadimitriou.

If this video is the best that Greece’s tourism agency EOT can come up with, then it only serves to confirm journalist Pavlos Zafiropoulos’ recent point that this is a country of riches led by impoverished minds.
...

* Athens is (or could be) the most beautiful city in the world


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2014)

...
Greece - Stian Rekdal





BEST VIEWED IN FULLSCREEN HD - SCALING OFF

- Music: Burnt City by One hour before the trip - ohbtt.gr

- This is a collection of timelapses and video I shot with Nikon D700, D7000 and GoPro cameras over 16 days in May 2012.
In total, we covered around 2500km by car and ended up with more than 116000 pictures and video (over 2TB of data). The motion-control sequences were done with a Dynamic Perception stage zero dolly and a Celestron Skywatcher backpacker 80/Merlin tracking head. Post processed with Adobe Lightroom, Adobe After Effects, SNS HDR Pro and LRTimelapse.
Individual scenes available in 4k resolution on request.
Locations: Athens, Meteora, Zagori, Zakynthos, Olympia, Dimitsana, Argos, Nafplio, Epidavros and Santorini.

*Controversial Greek tourism video hit by plagiarism claims*
...
Originally from Norway but now living in Athens, Stian Rekdal produced the spectacular timelapse video, simply entitled Greece, after clocking up 2,500km in a 16-day road trip in 2012 during which he managed to take over 116,000 images.

The six-minute video has been watched by nearly 100,000 people since going on line over two years ago. It was so successful that shortly after posting it to video sharing site Vimeo, LG purchased some clips from it to demonstrate the quality of television screens worldwide. That contract ran for two years, Rekdal explains. “If you were looking to buy an LG television during that time, you probably saw my work on the screen in the shops,” he said.
...
Footage taken by Rekdal on the Cycladic island of Santorini and in Zagorochoria in the northwestern region of Epirus are among those used in the EOT video. Although Rekdal watermarked the original video with a copyright logo, this was removed in most of the clips used by Visit Greece. The copyright watermark is, however, visible in a clip from Ancient Olympia, onto which the tourism agency superimposed an image of Hercules.

Rekdal said he was alerted about the copyright infringement by an Australian colleague, Alex Cherney, who discovered that a timelapse sequence he took of the Twelve Apostles, a famous Australian landmark, was included in the Greek tourism video, again without his prior knowledge or permission. Cherney’s watermark was also not visible in the Visit Greece video.

Although the tourism agency credits other photographers for the use of their work, neither Rekdal or Cherney are acknowledged anywhere in the video. Rekdal also suspects that since emailing Visit Greece on Sunday for an explanation, a number of scenes were subsequently removed from its video.
Rekdal said EOT’s use of his material without permission is all the more surprising as it’s not the first time it’s happened. Last June, he spotted other intellectual property of his in another Visit Greece video and was duly compensated for it by the production company that made the advertisement.
...


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2014)

Μα πόσο τσαπατσούληδες είναι πιά όσοι ασχολούνται με κοπιράιτ;


----------



## cougr (Nov 17, 2014)

Προσέτι, λες και δεν υπήρχαν πλάνα ή έργα ελληνικά τα οποία θα μπορούσαν έπρεπε να αξιοποιούνται από τον ΕΟΤ.

Ένα παράδειγμα: το εντυπωσιακό βίντεο χρονορροής τού έναστρου ουρανού από τον εικοσιδυάχρονο Κωνσταντίνο Βασιλακάκο


----------

